# The ruin of Antichrist (Robert Traill)



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 28, 2020)

It seems that Robert Traill (the younger) was one of those divines who believed that the "latter-day glory" of the church would commence after the fall of the papacy:

And no wise Christian can expect the fulfilment of the prophecies of the glory of the church of Christ, but in and by the ruin of Antichrist, and of his throne of iniquity.

Robert Traill, _Sixteen Sermons on the Lord’s Prayer, in John xvii. 24_ (1705) in _The Works of Robert Traill, A.M. Minister of the Gospel in London_ (4 vols, Edinburgh: J. Ogle, 1810), 2: v.


----------

